# Painting plastic bumpers



## brycieboy

Have been looking into getting some colour coding done but my painter says the texture on the parts i want done may show through the paint, i thought it was just a case of buffing down the texture and using hight build primer first but the guy says the paint will eventually crack, im tempted to try a bit myself using rattle cans so can anyone advise on the correct way of painting plastic trim


----------



## alan_mcc

I'd advise using plastic primer followed by high build primer for a start :thumb:


----------



## justina3

there is a product you need to add first which helps the paint move and flex with cracking off i am in the middle of doing a write up now as it happends for a ka complete color code can let you know the name tommorow if you need to


----------



## brycieboy

That would be good cheers m8


----------



## Andyb0127

brycieboy said:


> Have been looking into getting some colour coding done but my painter says the texture on the parts i want done may show through the paint, i thought it was just a case of buffing down the texture and using hight build primer first but the guy says the paint will eventually crack, im tempted to try a bit myself using rattle cans so can anyone advise on the correct way of painting plastic trim


there right, the stipple finish on the plastic will show through, and this will also cause a slight drop in gloss levels also because the paint gets absorbed into the stipple finish in the plastic.

There also right saying that if to much high build primer is applied, yes it will eventually crack, resulting in paint also flaking off.

If your going to use aerosol can, don't forget to plastic prime them first, this is an adhesion promoter for the high build.


----------



## Andyb0127

justina3 said:


> there is a product you need to add first which helps the paint move and flex with cracking off i am in the middle of doing a write up now as it happends for a ka complete color code can let you know the name tommorow if you need to


if its the same type of stuff that used to be available, you added it to the clear laquer it was called ELASTIC ADDITIVE.

You added around 30% to the laquer, which made the paint flex with the plastic.

To be honest I work in a bodyshop, and we don't use any additives for painting plastics, apart from plastic primer. :thumb:


----------



## mr paint

Hi mate notice your van from svag !

i normally sand with 180 to level then finish on 240 de-grease

spray plastic adhision promotor allow to flash then 2- 3 med/wet coats of h/b primer 

guide coat 

flatten with 400 then coat with a coat of sealer 

allow to flash then base as normal 

then in the clear you can add flex additive but as andy says the tub in our mixing system is still full ...so never gets used 

if applied properly it will be fine a coat of sealer also helps die back etc 


tommy


----------



## brycieboy

Cheers Tommy ye im on svag now and again but mostly caddy2k its the bottom half of the front bumper i was going to colour as well as the bumpstrips and rear door handle but would prefer a smooth finish so can these products be bought in spray cans or can you recommend a bodyshop m8


----------



## mr paint

not in cans as said above 

i am in south queensferry if thats any good to you ?

tommy


----------



## brycieboy

ye m8 ideally im looking at getting this done in the spring sometime when funds allow im just over the water in Dalgety Bay if its ok with you m8 can you pm your contact number 

cheers

Bryce


----------



## mr paint

brycieboy said:


> ye m8 ideally im looking at getting this done in the spring sometime when funds allow im just over the water in Dalgety Bay if its ok with you m8 can you pm your contact number
> 
> cheers
> 
> Bryce


on route


----------



## brycieboy

Recieved and replied cheers bud


----------



## mitchelld

theres not much flex in most parts pal, plastic prime, ( upol pink can , 1k plastic sealer is pretty good) high build over that will take texture away, then basecoat n laquer , biobs yer maw!


----------

